# Jdom unter eclipse?



## elmato (3. Apr 2005)

hi ich moechte gerne wissen wie ich eclipse beibringen kann mir jdom umzugehen?
habe jdom runtergeladen und buil laufen gelassen, aber wie sage ich eclipse jetzt das es jdom gibt?


----------



## DP (3. Apr 2005)

in die classpath aufnehmen...


----------



## elmato (3. Apr 2005)

sorry bin zu bloed
windows > preferences ....>classpath
Name JDOM
path C:\Documents and Settings\elmato\My Documents\download\jdom-1.0\jdom-1.0

nimmt er nicht, worauf muss ich es setzen
habs auch auf ...java\jdom und ...\jdom\og versucht will er auch nicht?


----------



## Roar (3. Apr 2005)

add external jar -> jdom.jar


----------



## bygones (4. Apr 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> add external jar -> jdom.jar


nicht unbedingt - wenn sich das jar im projekt ordner befindet dann reicht "add jar"


----------



## Roar (4. Apr 2005)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gut zu wissen, bin auch neu in eclipse, thx, nur bei mir sind alle jars woanders


----------

